# Gathering interest



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello my fellow Heretics!

As some of you may have noted, earlier this year I created an RP called Blades in the Shadows. Long story short, I had high hopes for this RP but it kind of failed, mainly due to a lack of interest. So, to save myself and anyone who might join unnecessary effort, I'm doing a bit of reconnaissance before hand.

I am planning to start an RP focusing on the Grey Knights. Before anyone get overjoyed at being able to wantonly use psychic powers, that's not going to happen. 

Edit:The campaign will focus on a planet called Soryth. Due to the foreknowledge of their precognicars (I think that's what they are called, I don't have the codex to hand) the grey knights have been forewarned of an immanent daemonic incursion about to take place on Soryth, and have sent a detachment of Grey Knights to deal with the threat. The characters will be a Strike squad of 5-10 (depending upon uptake) Grey Knights. 1 heavy weapon per 5 players. As for enemies, the standard deal; cultists, daemons, maybe some Chaos Space marines in certain places. The objective; close the warp gate, stop the summonings, cleanse the world of it's taint. Fairly standard deal, for Grey Knights anyway. There will be a few option choices I will make available to the players which will alter the course of the RP, and hopefully means that the final outcome will be a result of the players choices and my direction. 

As for the style, I'm planning to rather shamelessly steal unxpected22 and BlackApostleVilhelm's style of an omniscient narrator who controls a few NPC's but has no 'character' in the RP. Nothing against other styles that work like that, it's just that I think that this style works best, plus I find if I have a character, I am prone to getting a bit too carried away with my own posts and actions, rather than those of my players, which isn't good.

So my question is, who would want to join if I start this RP?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

I think that you are going to have to give a bit more information than what you have here in order for anyone to say if they are truly interested or not.

You have basically only said your concept deals with Grey Knights... and nothing about the actual storyline or what 'style' you are going to be using.

Flesh it out a bit more and you will have a higher interest.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree with Euphrati. Where as a RP centered around the Grey Knights is sure to garner some interest solely based on the hype out there, I think to get any serious players we are going to need to know a little more about the story.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A grey knight RP, it could work...
I did once consider the same thing myself but I only have the old daemonhunters codex.

If you know your stuff about GK go for it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m listening...


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Euphrati said:


> I think that you are going to have to give a bit more information than what you have here in order for anyone to say if they are truly interested or not.
> 
> You have basically only said your concept deals with Grey Knights... and nothing about the actual storyline or what 'style' you are going to be using.
> 
> Flesh it out a bit more and you will have a higher interest.





Midge913 said:


> I agree with Euphrati. Where as a RP centered around the Grey Knights is sure to garner some interest solely based on the hype out there, I think to get any serious players we are going to need to know a little more about the story.


Hmmm...yeah, probably should have thought of that :blush:

Ok, I've added some 'flesh' to the original post, as per direction. If that is still not enough, then I'm sure I can add some more. I think I was initially a bit over-zealous at trying not to reveal any main aspects of the storyline, just because a) I'd imagine it would be rather boring knowing where everything is head in the RP anyway,regardless of what you post. b) As I understand it, the GM has a rough idea, the barebones of a plot, and then the player add the depth to it, so it's also a bit difficult to second guess what would happen :laugh:

Also, I don't know if you meant it this way Midge or not, but this it's just an RP based on hype, and I thought it would be a laugh. I was playing Grey Knights for a while before the new codex came out, and have always liked their fluff (well, the older stuff anyway. The new codex makes me go a bit :shok, and I thought it would be best as I'm hardly a veteran GM to go for an RP based on an army I know well before attempting anything more adventurous. Just to clarify.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> I`m listening...


No Serp! It's a Grey Knight RP, you can't play as the daemons! :laugh:


I am certainly interested, but not sure I can pledge definitely to this. I'll have to think on it. It's tempting, though. :biggrin:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

you always have my full support in any venture into gmship deus, however i must admit at the moment i feel like a poisoned chalice.

As for grey knights,always a good idea, cant help but love those boys in silver


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> No Serp! It's a Grey Knight RP, you can't play as the daemons! :laugh:


Phooey...  


Anyways, the plot sounds interesting enough, there`s certainly room for a few twists and surprises (I love those) so you have my interest. The new GK fluff is certainly interesting to say the least. :grin:


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I'd be interested assuming the plot was fullfilling enough. I know the barebones is there, but Grey Knights tend to be a bit -- bland. They are uncorruptable if I am not mistaken, making the aspect of actually falling to Chaos a moot point.

Still, I'd give it a go to see what its all about. I'm no Grey Knights fluff-fiend so I don't know much beyond the barebones of them.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

They are supposed to be incorruptable, but they are vulnerable to doubt. I'd recommend reading the Grey Knights omnibus by Ben Counter. It really fleshes out the character of Grey Knights in a way that the poor offering of the codex could never achieve.


----------

